# Meet a different Van Norman, 530 Mini Broach



## BogusSVO (Sep 15, 2017)

Just something else Van Norman made back in the day.
It was/is used for milling cast iron blocks and heads
The "big brother" is the 570, it came in a single speed or 2 speed, just as the 530 does.

This machine is a bit out of date due to the common use of aluminium heads and MLS head gaskets, the surface finish it leaves will not allow a MLS gasket to seal properly.


----------



## rgray (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice machines. Advantage was quick set up , disadvantage was you had to use a mirror to see the freshly cut surface.
I have been fortunate enough to run both versions of that machine. Have watched and tried to get one for the home shop but never happened.
I ended up with the Storm Vulcan headmaster 85.  Set up takes a little longer but the cut  surface is up and visible, a larger machine also so that can be a disadvantage if room does not allow.


----------



## BogusSVO (Sep 16, 2017)

rgray, I have run the BM85, been years, and a few of the Storm Vulcan segment stone grinders

Now if your still wanting a 530 I can put you in contact of a used dealer or two

What I have now is an Italian made Comec Auto I 1000,  thats a slick little machine  runs a .500 round cutter, 2 on the head, one  PCD and the other CBN , one is fixed the other on a slide. so it drops below the other cutter. Makes for a quick change over from cast iron to aluminum.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 17, 2017)

Question; why do they call it a broach? Doesn't it act more like a mill? 
Also what does MLS stand for?
Mark


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 17, 2017)

MLS Multi layer steel head gasket.


----------



## BogusSVO (Sep 17, 2017)

For the why is it called a broach.... no idea, you would have to ask the people up at VanNorman.

but in some debate out on the interwbs, some say its due to the work being held steady and the cutters spin n move under the work piece.

IMO, "Rotary broach" just rolls off the tongue better than "Rotary mill".


----------



## Cal Haines (Sep 19, 2017)

Van Norman stopped making general purpose milling machines decades ago, but continued to make machine tools for the automotive industry, such as brake lathes and valve grinders. This is one of their automotive machine tools.


----------



## francist (Sep 19, 2017)

According to Merriam Webster, one of the uses of "broach" refers to something breaking the surface from below. As in "the whale broached ...". Perhaps that had something to do with it -- the cutter coming up from underneath?

-frank


----------

